
V8 Benchmark Suite Updated - mattyb
http://blog.chromium.org/2010/10/v8-benchmark-suite-updated.html
======
natmaster
I am getting a crypto score of 3891 for v6 on the Firefox 4 nightlies, and
2630 for v5... seems like a rather drastic difference given they supposedly
didn't change anything in that part of the benchmark.

------
wccrawford
4321 on OSX 10.6.3/Chrome 6.0.472.55 beta

4394 on OSX 10.6.3/Chrome 7.0.517.24 beta

(It told me to update as I was checking version numbers.)

~~~
bradleyland
Wow, I found this kind of surprising:

2342 on OSX 10.5.8/Safari 5.0.2

4835 on OSX 10.5.8/Chrome 6.0.472.63

------
xentronium
Windows 7 x64:

3553 on Chrome 6.0.472.63

359 on IE9 beta x64 (I_are_using_the_internets.jpg :))

3149 on Opera 10.62

~~~
simonsarris
Odd, I got:

Windows 7 x64:

5531 on Chrome 7.0.544.0 dev

1582 on IE9 beta x64

537 on Opera 10.62

I wonder why our scores are so disproportional. And why Opera was so bad for
me?

Edit: a refresh of the page on Opera yielded 4220, making them far more
consistent.

------
swannodette
Interesting to see that the benchmarks are culled from different languages -
Smalltalk, Scheme, BCPL.

~~~
natmaster
They wanted to be representative of the "...well-structured, maintainable, and
high-performance web applications of tomorrow."

Obviously that means writing in other languages and compiling to Javascript.

</sarcasm>

------
mattyb
I got a 2401 on Chromium 7.0.544.0/Ubuntu 10.04.

------
cookiecaper
No longer completes on Firefox 4 Beta 6 on Linux x64. I get an unresponsive
script message after hanging at 67% for a while. Asking the script to continue
just makes it loop back around. Interesting results, particularly as v8bench
is one of the benchmarks used on Mozilla's <http://arewefastyet.com>.

~~~
cookiecaper
For the record, this seems to be resolved in the nightlies. The score I got on
a C2D E6600 with Minefield 4.0b7pre built in the last day or two is 994.

